# Huawei unter Spionageverdacht



## Hansvonwurst (9. Oktober 2012)

Der mittlerweile umsatzstärkste Telekommunikationsausrüster Huawei wurde von dem Geheimdienstausschuss des US-Kongresses als "gefährlich" eingestuft und soll boykottiert werden.
In diesem Bericht wird neben Huawei die ebenfalls chinesische Firma ZTE, ebenfalls Telekommunikationsausrüster, unter anderem Verbindungen zum chinesischen Militär und der chinesischen Regierung vorgeworfen, sowie Geschäfte mit dem Iran. Der Abschlussbericht lässt verlauten: "China hat die Mittel, die Gelegenheiten und die Gründe, um Telekommunikationsunternehmen für bösartige Ziele einzusetzen." Mit den bösartigen Zielen sind auch Spionage und Unterwanderung der Infrastruktur gemeint. Somit werden die beiden Firmen als Sicherheitsrisiko eingestuft.
Wie erwartet, weisen sowohl der Huawei-Vizechef William Plummer als auch der chinesische Außenamtssprecher Hong Lei die Vorwürfe zurück.

Bereits vorher gab es international einige Kritik an den Unternehmen. So wurde in Australien aus Sicherheitsbedenken Huawei von der Ausschreibung eines Breitbandnetzes ausgeschlossen. Auch deutsche Sicherheitsexperten haben vor großen Lücken bei Huaweigeräten, die man mit einfachen Hackerkenntissen ausnutzen könne, gewarnt.

Das US-Unternehmen Cisco hat daraufhin die Zusammenarbeit mit ZTE beendet.

Quellen:
Telekommunikation: USA warnen vor chinesischen Unternehmen | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE
Spionage-Verdacht: US-Parlament warnt vor Huawei | FTD.de

Persönlicher Kommentar:
Na toll! Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr ein Tablet von Huawei! Sensible Informationen sind da nicht gespeichert, aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub nicht das sich die Chinesen für deine Daten interessieren, aber ärgerlich natürlich trotzdem.

Wie viel daran ist aber wirklich wahr ist... Weiß man ja auch nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Oktober 2012)

Dass die sich für mich interessieren glaub ich zwar auch nicht (selbst wenn: zu holen ist da nichts), aber ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlässt es trotzdem.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Huawei-Geräte werden bestimmt nachts zu Roboterchen ala  Transformers, kurven in der Gegend rum und spionieren alles aus.


----------



## Nuallan (9. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die China-Smartphones alles so ekelhaft langsam sind. Kein Wunder wenn die Dinger mit Spionagesoftware vollgeklatscht werden. 
Aber was ich nicht verstehe: Welche Leute, bei denen sich Spionage lohnen würde, laufen denn bitte mit nem Huawei rum? Oder ist die Marke da drüben angesehen?


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Oktober 2012)

Jo, immer schön glauben, was in der Presse steht oder einfach mal so behauptet wird... 

So lange es keine konkreten Beweise gibt, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Anstelle von Huawei würde ich Klage wegen Rufschädigung einreichen.

PS.: Ich besitze selbst ein Huawei Ascend G300 (159 EUR) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Seit dem versprochenen (und eingehaltenen !) Upgrade auf Android 4.0.3 läuft es noch besser.
Einem Arbeitskollegen habe ich das Handy auch empfohlen. Er hat es sich heute bestellt, obwohl ich ihm von den "Huhuhu-Spionagevorwürfen" berichtet habe 

@Nuallan
Dann müssten ja alle Smartphones langsam sein, da alle in China produziert werden.
Huawei stellt auch sehr gute Oberklasse-Smartphones her, nicht nur Mittel- oder Einstiegsklasse.

Aber nur Apple und Samsung bauen gute Smartphones, ne?! Markengeilheit ftw...


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja. Jetzt wird Huawai und ZTE durch ihre Smartphones und Tablets in Europa auch bekannter und da werden sie plötzlich als die Bösen eingestuft.
Bestimmt lassen sie auch noch bei Foxconn Produzieren wobei Foxconn dann zu einem "Cyber-Terroristen Trainingslager" wird. 
Was ist dann eigentlich mit den Apple Geräten?


----------



## Nuallan (9. Oktober 2012)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Dann müssten ja alle Smartphones langsam sein, da alle in China produziert werden.



Ich rede von deren Eigenkreationen, und die sind nun mal zum Großteil schrott und/oder Plagiate. Klar gibts da auch gute Teile, die lohnen sich aber vom Preis meist nicht mehr.
Außerdem war das nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Wenn du schon alles so genau nimmst: Es werden definitiv nicht alle Smartphones in China gebaut.


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wer lässt denn nicht in China produzieren? Würde mich mal infohalber interessieren.

Ich wette, Du hast noch nie ein Huawei-Smartphone in der Hand gehabt, um Dir ein eigenes Urteil bilden zu können. Hauptsache rumtrollen...

PS.: Testbericht Huawei Ascend G300: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/handys/2012/test-huawei-ascend-g300/6/ 

"*Wer sein Smartphone nicht als Stilobjekt oder ultimative  Leistungsmaschine begreift* und dementsprechend nach einem günstigen,  aber guten Einsteigergerät sucht, könnte mit dem Ascend G300 richtig  glücklich werden."


----------



## Nuallan (9. Oktober 2012)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Wer lässt denn nicht in China produzieren? Würde mich mal infohalber interessieren.
> 
> Ich wette, Du hast noch nie ein Huawei-Smartphone in der Hand gehabt, um Dir ein eigenes Urteil bilden zu können.



Wette verloren, ich hatte mal ne Zeit lang ein X3. Für 100€ damals (bzw. sogar nur 50€ mit Simlock) der absolute P/L-Tipp. Ich habe überhaupt nix gegen Huawei, und ich frage mich wirklich wie du überhaupt darauf kommst. Wenn ich von "China Phones" rede, dann meine ich deren Eigenkreationen aus der Garage und/oder Plagiate. Und meine Aussage vorhin war nicht ganz ernst gemeint, das sage ich jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal..

Und nein, ich kann dir nicht sagen welche Phones da nicht prodziert werden. Es werden aber sicher nicht 100% da produziert, und somit ist deine Aussage falsch. Oder willst du jetzt echt behaupten das jedes einzelne Smaprtphone auf der Welt in China gebaut wurde/wird? Das G300 ist übrigens auch sehr gut. Ich hab fast dasselbe, ein Alcatel One Touch 955. Hat zwar ~200€ gekostet aber dafür 4,3 Zoll, 1,4GHz und sieht m.M.n. besser aus. Alleine die 400MHz können nen riesen Unterschied machen. Dafür warte ich allerdings noch immer auf ICS, soll aber die Tage kommen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Oktober 2012)

Hm das hatte ich jetzt auch noch nie gelesen, dass alle Beiträge in einem Thread für die Tonne sind, weil sie am Thema vorbeigehn

Hat irgendjemand den Originalartikel gelesen? Es geht in erster Linie darum, das Huawei und ZTE auch Netzwerkausrüster sind und die USA verbieten möchte, dass Anbieter wie Verizon, AT&T etc. Equipment von denen einsetzen, vollkommen zurecht! Den das einzigste Ziel, dass die beiden Hersteller haben ist mithilfe des chinesischen Staates und Dumpinpreisen die westlichen Anbieter aus dem Markt zu drängen und ein Monopol aufzubauen (gleiches passiert im übrigen auch mit der Solarindustrie) Was zur Folge hat, dass momentan zwar die Preise für die Operator recht gut sind, sie in absehbarer Zukunft aber Zukunft wieder stark anziehen werden. Des Weiteren treten teilweise auch erhebliche Sicherheitsmängel in ihren Routern auf...

Gleiches machen sie mit Handys auch oder wieso meint ihr, beiten sie teilweise so absurd niedrige Preise, aus reiner nächsten Liebe bestimmt nicht...

Von daher, wer diesen China schrott kauft ist selbst Schuld und dem kann man auch nur wünschen, dass sein Arbeitsplatz bald von irgendwelchen Chinesen eingenommen wird.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Profikuehl (9. Oktober 2012)

Geht es eigentlich nicht einfach um Router mit Sicherheitslöchern? Was haben Handy und Tablets damit zu tun (ausser, dass es solche der Marke Huawei gibt?)


----------



## tankster (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube das diese "Probleme" nur erfunden sind. "Weltmacht" USA fühlt sich warscheinlich von China bedrängt, da diese ja allmählig sehr mächtig werden. Ich vermute mal, das nur Angst gegen China geschürt werden soll, da ja alles von denen Ausspionieren könnte und sie wollen so die eigene Wirtschaft bessern und deren verschlechtern. Es wird ja mit vielen Mitteln gekämpft


----------



## costa (9. Oktober 2012)

Und die chinesischen Plagiate sind alle Versehen ^^

Nein, es wird keine großflächige Wirtschaftsspionage betrieben.


----------



## Niza (10. Oktober 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach ja. Jetzt wird Huawai und ZTE durch ihre Smartphones und Tablets in Europa auch bekannter


Ehrlich gesagt ich habe noch nie was von dieser Firma "Huawei" gehört




Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Hawaii aber nicht an China

Wer weiß vielleicht war der Firmengründer von Huawei zu oft auf Hawaii und deshalb der Name.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2012)

Huawei ist einer der größten Netzwerk und Telekomunikationsausrüster der Welt.

Im Produktportfolio von Huawei findet man neben einigen Handys/Smartphones und Tablets auch (in Europa meist von anderen Marken verkaufte) W-LAN Router, Switches, UMTS-Sticks usw.

Außerdem baut Huawei Server, v.A. Storage Server, Technik für Mobilfunk Sendemasten, DSL und Glasfasertechnik, Netzwerk Sicherheitstechnik (Firewalls u.Ä.), IPTV und VoIP Systeme, Softswitches,...


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:


> Und die chinesischen Plagiate sind alle Versehen ^^
> 
> Nein, es wird keine großflächige Wirtschaftsspionage betrieben.


 
Auch die Chinesen können sich ein Apfeltelefon kaufen, dies auseinandernehmen, vermessen und ein Plagiat Herstellen - aber nein Huwaei hat ein Rechenzentrum mit einem Roboter der die Plagiate aus gestohlenen Daten automatisch zusammenbaut.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Oktober 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ich habe noch nie was von dieser Firma "Huawei" gehört


 
Die sind auch erst seit ein paar Monaten auf dem europäischen Markt. Vorwiegend fand man die Handys damals bei Lidl. Die waren aber nicht schlecht. Für 100€ hat man damals kein anderes Handy mit W-Lan, 3G und Android 2.3 gefunden. Heute auch nicht.

Zum Thema: Ich denke die USA wollen China auf dem amerikanischen Markt ausbremsen. Qualitativ werden chinesische Produkte immer besser, die Preise sind beweglich, aber auf niedrigem Niveau. Das eigentliche Gerücht, welches dadurch gestreut wird, ist mMn eine aus Sicht der USA angenehme Nebenwirkung.


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Chinesen können sich ein Apfeltelefon kaufen, dies auseinandernehmen, vermessen und ein Plagiat Herstellen - aber nein Huwaei hat ein Rechenzentrum mit einem Roboter der die Plagiate aus gestohlenen Daten automatisch zusammenbaut.



Meine Aussage war darauf bezogen, dass chinesische Unternehmen Produkte kopieren, selbst wenn es ein Joint Venture gibt. Wie diverse Presseerzeugnisse und Unternehmen berichteten. Und jetzt auf Huwaei bezogen, in deren Routern wurden gravierende Sicherheitsmängel gefunden, zu lesen, so weit ich weiß, im Spiegel. Deswegen nicht empfehlens -wert.


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

Haben nicht auch deutsche Universitäten Forschungen mit chinesischen Partnerunis eine Absage erteilt wegen Angst um die weitergabe der Forschungsergebnisse?
Die Chinesen scheinen ja einen sehr schlechten Ruf zu haben.


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Ein chinesischer Partner von BMW hat eine seeeehr schlechte Kopie des X1 auf der Pekinger??-Autoshow gezeigt ^^
Ein paar Hallen neben BMW.

Von daher...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Oktober 2012)

Was zur Hölle soll das für eine Marke sein? Wer hat schon ein Huawei? LOL


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab einen UMTS-Router und zwei UMTS-Sticks, funktionieren tadellos.
Bei uns in Ö bieten fast alle Mobilfunkbetreiber UMTS-Standgeräte von Huawei an.


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:


> Ein chinesischer Partner von BMW hat eine seeeehr schlechte Kopie des X1 auf der Pekinger??-Autoshow gezeigt ^^
> Ein paar Hallen neben BMW.
> 
> Von daher...


 
Das hat mit  Huawei in wie fern zu tun?


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Das A, deren aktuelle Router als unsicher gilt (Spiegel) und das es B, vielleicht doch vertrauenswürdiger ist bei anderen Netzwerkausrüstern zu kaufen.

Von daher kann jeder selber entscheiden mit wem man etwas macht, man darf sich aber nicht wundern, wenn das "falsch" war


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:


> Das A, deren aktuelle Router als unsicher gilt (Spiegel) und das es B, vielleicht doch vertrauenswürdiger ist bei anderen Netzwerkausrüstern zu kaufen.
> 
> Von daher kann jeder selber entscheiden mit wem man etwas macht, man darf sich aber nicht wundern, wenn das "falsch" war


 
Aber hat den BMW seine Netzwerkkomponenten von Huawei? Weil Huawei sind ja nicht alle Chinesen ^^
Vielleicht îst ja auch Cisco oder IBM ein Schnüffelkartell


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

BMW bekommt die Einspritzpumpen auch von einem chinesischen Hersteller, ob die auch rumschnüffelt


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nur weil ihre Produkte qualitativ besser werden und sie auch in den europäischen und amerikanischen Raum kommen, werden die gleich für Spione gehalten. Das ist doch auch nicht viel besser, als wenn ein Staat die Firmen pusht


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch nicht viel besser, als wenn ein Staat die Firmen pusht


 Es erhält aber Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist aber eigentlich nicht fair den "anderen" gegenübern. Aber von Spionageverdacht zu sprechen ist ziemlicher Müll. Njaa die erfahrenen Maketing-Chefs wissen, wie man Gerüchte verbreitet


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Das ist aber wieder eine andere Geschichte


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja eigentlich schon, aber es hat auch etwas hiermit zu tun. Meiner Meinung nach gleicht sich es ja auch fast aus. Aber kann man nicht etwas friedlicher damit umgehen, China ist auch eine wichtige Wirtschaftsmetropole. Einfach unterdrückt zu werden, weil sie kommunistisch sind, ist ja auch Quatsch. Als Demokratie sollte man möglicherweise auch andere Staatsformen dulden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Nur weil ihre Produkte qualitativ besser werden und sie auch in den europäischen und amerikanischen Raum kommen, werden die gleich für Spione gehalten. Das ist doch auch nicht viel besser, als wenn ein Staat die Firmen pusht


 
Diese Aussage macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, die beiden Firmen werden doch vom chinesisschen Staat gepusht! 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Timsu (10. Oktober 2012)

Erst einmal, wie viele hier noch nie von Huawei gehört haben, ist doch eigentlich ein großer Netzwerkhersteller.
Die Telekom setzt u.a. auch Technik von Huawei für die DSL Anschlüsse ein.
Vielleicht ist da auch Schmiergeld von Cisco geflossen, um ihre (selbst für den Businessbereich) überteuerten Produkte weiter zu verkaufen


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2012)

Der Verdacht bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Industriespionage und Plagiate sondern vor allem auch um den Einbau künstlicher Sicherheitslücken im Auftrag der Volksbefreiungsarmee (VBA), welche gegebenenfalls genutzt werden könnten um westliche Kommunkationssysteme zu hacken und/oder Lahmzulegen... die Chinesen wurden ja schon in der Vergangenheit für einige Hackerangriffe verantwortlich gemacht.

Tatsächlich gibt es gewisse Zusammenhänge zwischen Huawei und der VBA: Huawei wurde 1988 von Ren Zhengfei gegründet, der heute der reichste Mann Chinas und gleichzeitig ein ranghohes KP Mitglied ist.

Ren Zhengfei ist nach seinem Studium irgendwann in den 1960ern der VBA beigetreten und hat diese erst 1982 -als Major- wieder verlassen, er war auch 1982 Mitglied des zwölften Parteikongresses der Chinesischen KP.

Nach seinem Austritt aus der VBA begann Ren denn im Elektronik/Telekommunikationsbereich zu arbeiten (studiert hat er übrigens Bauingenieurswesen und Architektur), 1987 gründete er Huawei (erste Produkte waren vor allem PBX/POTS-Switches für Firmen und vor allem Hotels), Huawei stieg dann in der zweiten Hälfte der 1990ern zu einem der bedeutensten Telekommunikationskonzerne der Welt auf.


Die enge Verbindung des Firmengründers zur Volksbefreiungsarmee und der KP sind schon auf den ersten Blick verdächtig... doch das sind sicher nicht die einzigen Hinweise, die den US Kongress zu dieser Warnung veranlasst haben (was aber dennoch nicht unbedingt heißen muss das Huawei wirklich absichtlich Sicherheitslücken integriert); im Bezug auf Endkundenprodukte würde ich mir aber keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle soll das für eine Marke sein? Wer hat schon ein Huawei? LOL


 
Telekom, Vodafone und noch ein paar andere setzen seit ~2008 bei "ihren" UMTS-Sticks auf Huawei (auch die N24/Pro7/...-Surfsticks sind von denen, ist ja meist VF). Dann kommen viele Netzeinheiten aktueller Smartphones von Huawei. Stöpsel deinen Androiden/Apfel mal im "Modemmodus" an den Rechner und beobachte was sich Windows oder Linux für Treiber ziehen . Auch viele Telekomunikationsanlagen in Firmen sind von Huawei, oft sind die aber mit "T-Systems" oder ähnlich überklebt .


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber eigentlich nicht fair den "anderen" gegenübern.


 
Naja, bei der Fairness sollte man aber auch Firmen vergleichen die die gleichen Grundvorraussetzungen haben.
Lohnkosten (Steuern) und Umweltauflagen zbsp.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Fairness sollte man aber auch Firmen vergleichen die die gleichen Grundvorraussetzungen haben.
> Lohnkosten (Steuern) und Umweltauflagen zbsp.


 
Ja, deshalb gleicht sich das auch aus.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Oktober 2012)

@*Superwip*

Man sollte nicht die Darlehen nicht vergessen, welche die beiden Firmen immer eingestrichen haben, die teilweise den Umsatz um ein vielfaches überstiegen haben! Sowas würde es in keiner freien Marktwirtschaft geben..



nfsgame schrieb:


> Telekom, Vodafone und noch ein paar andere setzen seit ~2008 bei "ihren" UMTS-Sticks auf Huawei (auch die N24/Pro7/...-Surfsticks sind von denen, ist ja meist VF). Dann kommen viele Netzeinheiten aktueller Smartphones von Huawei. Stöpsel deinen Androiden/Apfel mal im "Modemmodus" an den Rechner und beobachte was sich Windows oder Linux für Treiber ziehen . Auch viele Telekomunikationsanlagen in Firmen sind von Huawei, oft sind die aber mit "T-Systems" oder ähnlich überklebt .



Aber auch nur weil die billig sind und die andern Anbieter zu diesen Preisen nicht wirtschaftlich anbieten können... Marktverzerrung können sie aber gut, dass stimmt. Aber wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, sind ihere primären Ziele soviel Anbieter wie möglich aus dem Markt zu drängen, damit sie die Telekommunikationsbranche irgendwann in der Hand haben...
Mit den TK Anlagen stimmt so aber nicht, in Deutschland sind die meisten von Siemens oder Alcatel-Lucent!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, sind ihere primären Ziele soviel  Anbieter wie möglich aus dem Markt zu drängen, damit sie die  Telekommunikationsbranche irgendwann in der Hand haben...



Absolut.
Zum Beispiel hat der österreichische Mobilfunkbetreiber "3" (der chinesische Wurzeln hat) absolute Kampfpreise bei den Handytarifen eingeführt 
um der Konkurrenz möglichst viele Kunden abzuschwatzen.
Die haben auch im laufe der Zeit alle Sendemasten von Siemens auf Huawei umgestellt.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Mit den TK Anlagen stimmt so aber nicht, in Deutschland sind die meisten von Siemens oder Alcatel-Lucent!



Warts nur ab, wenn der Preisdruck steigt, wird sich auch die Telekom überlegen auf Huawei umzusteigen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Oktober 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warts nur ab, wenn der Preisdruck steigt, wird sich auch die Telekom überlegen auf Huawei umzusteigen.


 
Ich meinte jetzt eher Firmen wie BASF, Daimer usw. damit.

Aber an dem Beispiel sieht man mal wieder, dass die EU einfach pennt und sich nen ganzen Wirtschaftszweig von den Chinesen zerstören lässt 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Patze93 (12. Oktober 2012)

Im Grunde werden doch eh alle Geräte gleich produziert. Am ende steht beim einen Samsung, beim anderen ZTE drauf. Seit Android ist es doch eh nur der Markenname der Variiert.


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2012)

Huawei produziert doch das allermeiste selbst, eher findet man auf Huawai Geräten die Namen irgendwelcher anderer Firmen


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> Im Grunde werden doch eh alle Geräte gleich produziert. Am ende steht beim einen Samsung, beim anderen ZTE drauf. Seit Android ist es doch eh nur der Markenname der Variiert.


 
Mag bei Handys vielleicht so sein, aber hier geht es in erster Linie um Router, Switche usw. und die werden nicht alle gleich hergestellt

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------

